# Wanted : INFO on northern zorrilla



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

hi guys , im looking for anyone with any info on these guys . care sheets , websites , someone who owns them already etc. had a good search myself but struggling to find anything but the most basic stuff .

*Ictonyx libycus - *common names include:

northern zorrilla
Saharan zorrilla
Saharan striped polecat
Saharan striped weasel

any info very much appreciated 

cheers col


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry Col I don't know of any care sheets etc as i'd never heard of it!

But just googled and if its what google images found then very cute!

I hope you find the information you are looking for


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

From what Ive heard in the past: Nasty, hard to breed, hard to pair up and tend to kill each other.

There seem to be very very few Zorilla in private hands and carry a hefty pricetag because of this.

There were a pair for sale in Europe recently but one of those was wild caught and neither were handleable.

I think most people would go for a skunk as a pet as a zorilla just looks like a skunk crossed with a ferret and skunks are tried and tested fab pets for the right people


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

cheers guys .

hi pouchie , it is the challange of something a bit rarer that really interests me and have the chance of these or marbled polecats . found a bit on the polecats and found a bit on the normal zorilla but finding it hard to find stuff on the saharan zorilla 

cheers col


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I had a hand reared zorilla about 15 years ago,the person who bred them had no problems,they bred very readily,easy to keep,mine was as good as gold,he lived in the house,played with the cats,used a litter tray,but i did know a friend had one and that would bite.They are smaller than american skunk and do not smell anywhere as bad.


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

thankyou very much for the info


----------

